# Matches made in heaven



## Rocklobster (Mar 30, 2012)

What are some foods that you can't have without another? Classic, or your own traditional favorites.  
Like the minute you say burgers, naturally most people have fries.
 Baked potato with sour cream.


----------



## qmax (Mar 30, 2012)

First one that comes to mind is a good Port and blue-veined cheese.


----------



## jabbur (Mar 30, 2012)

Chocolate chip cookies with cold milk.  Can't eat a cookie without milk.


----------



## FluffyAngel (Mar 30, 2012)

Black eyed peas MUST accompany turnip greens, or mustard greens or Collards for me.  Also I need my cilantro, garlic, lemon juice, salt & EVOO mixture for bean dip.  I "think i gotta have" one specific brand of almond butter for strawberry eggo waffles for breakfast.  I'll. Think of some more quirky food must haves shortly ...


----------



## Rocklobster (Mar 30, 2012)

For me, one is BBQ and Beer.


----------



## 4meandthem (Mar 30, 2012)

White rice and soy sauce regardless of the cuisine. I can't eat it plain.


I thought about the wine and cheese but I can do either one on it's own.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Mar 30, 2012)

curry and beer
cream cheese and pepper jelly
steak and horseradish... and mushrooms.... and blue cheese 
Kielbasa and sauerkraut


----------



## Katie H (Mar 30, 2012)

Roasted veal and fresh rosemary.  To me, heaven on a plate.


----------



## FluffyAngel (Mar 30, 2012)

Mmm roasted veal & mint jelly
Grilled cheese & pickles & tomato soup
Pizza & beer
Warm pie & ice cream
Beans & cornbread... & jalopenos & onions
Turkey & cranberry sauce
Sausage or Ham & biscuits & redeye gravy
Fried Chicken & Mac n Cheese
Meatloaf, green beans, & mashed potatoes or potato salad
Chicken noodle soup & BBQ chips


----------



## Merlot (Mar 30, 2012)

Navy Beans and Ham
Pinto Beans and Cornbread
Salmon Cakes and Macaroni with Tomatoes
If I have a pizza that has sausage I like green bell peppers added
Garlic Bread and Salad with any Spaghetti or Lasagna
Tomato Soup and Grilled Cheese Sandwiches
Kielbasa and Mustard


----------



## 4meandthem (Mar 30, 2012)

Steak and horseradish
Clam chowder and sourdough
vietnamese bun with srihacha,soy,hoisin
Fresh broccoli with mayo
leg of lamb with mint jelly
grilled fish with ponzu
Tri-tip with salsa


----------



## merstar (Mar 30, 2012)

Peanut butter and banana
Chips and salsa
Cheese and tomato
Pretzels and mustard
Steak and Dijon mustard
Cheesecake and espresso or strong coffee
Apple pie and vanilla ice cream
Strawberries and whipped cream
Chocolate mousse and whipped cream


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Mar 30, 2012)

Some of these aren't a must, just a highly prefered.

Corndog and yellow mustard
BLT must have Miracle Whip style salad dressing
Corn on the cob and real butter
Barbeque chicken and potato salad
Brats and either barbeque sauce or mustard
Breaded fish and tarter sauce except fish sticks which require ketchup
Fish sticks and mac and cheese
Pancakes and sauasage
Butter beans and corn
Baked beans have to have bacon or salt pork and molasess in them
Pizza and root beer (preferably Barque's)
Cake and ice cream
Pumpkin pie and whip cream
Cherrios and honey or bananas
Cornflakes and sugar disolved into the milk
Cookies and milk
Tacos and gaucamole

That's all I can think of for now.


----------



## Merlot (Mar 30, 2012)

merstar said:


> Peanut butter and banana
> Chips and salsa
> *Cheese and tomato*
> Pretzels and mustard
> ...


 
My favorite sandwich is cheese, tomato and mayo.  Not the healthiest but I could eat them everyday in the summer.


----------



## kadesma (Mar 30, 2012)

Home grown heirloom tomatoes, on Italian bread with evoo, sweet onion and balsamic
kades


----------



## CWS4322 (Mar 31, 2012)

walleye and asparagus
MN wild rice and morel mushrooms
lefse and brown sugar (and butter)


----------



## TATTRAT (Mar 31, 2012)

meatloaf+mashed potatoes
lamb+whole grain mustard
Prime Rib+Horseradish
pastrami+Rye(I typically do NOT like Rye, but lord it pairs wonderfully with pastrami)
Apple Pie+Cheddar Cheese
peanut butter+jelly(grape, for old times sake)
Chicharon+Lime(wakes up the pork SO nicely)


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Mar 31, 2012)

Roast leg of Welsh Lamb with mint sauce.
Roast Pork and apple sauce
Roast Beef and Yorkshire Puds
Spotted Dick and Custard
Jam rolly polly and Custard
Old socks and Custard


----------



## Addie (Mar 31, 2012)

Bread and Butter


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Mar 31, 2012)

Addie said:
			
		

> Bread and Butter



Oh the simple delights.

Buckwheat pancakes with honey


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Mar 31, 2012)

Bolas De Fraile said:
			
		

> Roast leg of Welsh Lamb with mint sauce.
> Roast Pork and apple sauce
> Roast Beef and Yorkshire Puds
> Spotted Dick and Custard
> ...



Old socks?


----------



## Zhizara (Mar 31, 2012)

Filet mignon and lobster tail


----------



## buckytom (Apr 1, 2012)

garden tomatoes and worcestershire sauce
waffles and neopolitan ice cream
sausage and peppers
veal and peppers
baked brie and raspberry sauce
dogs and beans
kimchi and rice
a bagel and a shmear
shrimp and cocktail sauce
lobster and butter
raw clams and tobasco
buffalo wings and blue cheese dressing
roasted peanuts and beer

lol, whenever i read the title of this thread, i think of the old stupid joke from many years ago when someone with a cigarette in the mouth would ask for a match.
the reply waz always, "my butt and your face?"


----------



## Caslon (Apr 1, 2012)

What salad dressing to use with a side salad for a given dinner has been a topic I've been wanting to explore with all here.

Steak and baked potato and a Ranch dressing go with together fine, but what about other meals?  What salad dressing with what main dish?

For me, any fish dinner with blue cheese dressing as a side salad goes well.


----------



## Caslon (Apr 1, 2012)

For Beef Stroganoff or Swedish meatballs, Russian dressing goes great. It's a balance of some kind.
There's 1000 Island, French Dressing, Ceasar and others.

Is there like, a list of what dressing on salad goes best with what?


French dressing salad goes well with what?  For me? Liver and onions and making McDonalds secret sauce.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Apr 1, 2012)

*Combinations Dropt From Heaven*

Good Morning,

This is a Great Post ... I have many food combinations and / or food wine pairings I enjoy very much ...  

1. filet mignon with home made Bernaise

2. The Mediterranean Trilogy: fine wine, crusty warm bread & cheese ... 

3.  Buffala di Mozzarella, Fresh Basil, Tomato & EVOO ... with Focaccia ... 

4. Sashimi & Wasabi ... 

5. Guacamole made from Haas Avocados & home made blue and white corn chips  called fritos in Mexican Spanish.

6. Simply boiled until tender fresh Lobster with butter sauce & Prosecco ! 

7. Emilia Romagna Ragù and Ribbon pasta or with Lasagne ... 

8. Fiore Sardo Pecorino & Sardinian crusty bread with Red wine ... 

9: EVOO with sea salt and fresh out of the oven Focaccia with sage and other fresh herbs ...  

10. fresh oysters, drizzle of lemon & Albariño Galician Spanish white wine or Prosecco ... 

11. Roast milk fed baby lamb and Mint Coulis 

12. Proscuitto di Parma with Prosecco ...

13. Iberian ( Huelva D.O. ) Jabugo acorn fed air dried ham with Cava from Sant Sadurní D´ Anoia, Barcelona  ... 

14. Vega Sicilia, Ribera del Duero Red Wine with a León D.O. Spanish prime rib or Galician Prime Rib or a Prime Rib of steak in Mendoza, Argentina or Cordóba, Argentina with a 100% Malbec Red wine in Argentina ...  

15. Thanksgiving in the USA ... all the traditional sides that accompany a roast turkey ... 



*** There are others, I am sure,  if I were to put on the Think Tank and Travel the Globe ... 

Have a nice Sunday. 
Margi. Cintrano.

Have lovely Sunday.


----------



## CraigC (Apr 1, 2012)

Maryland style steamed blue crab and beer
Crawfish boil and beer
BBQ and beer
Hotdogs and beer
hamburgers and beer
Beer and beer


----------



## Addie (Apr 1, 2012)

buckytom said:


> garden tomatoes and worcestershire sauce
> waffles and neopolitan ice cream
> sausage and peppers
> veal and peppers
> ...


 
Back to my childhood! You forgot this! Thanks for the memory!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Apr 1, 2012)

Soup 'N Cornbread.....
Peas/Beans 'N Cornbread....
Catfish 'N Hushpuppies....
Corned Beef Hash 'N Eggs....
Gumbo 'N Rice.........
Biegnets 'N Cafe Au Lait......
Turtle Soup 'N Sherry.......
Country Ham 'N Red-Eye Gravy...
Peach (Any) Cobbler 'N Nilla Ice Cream.......
Etc. Etc. 'N etc...........


----------



## DebLynn (Apr 1, 2012)

Spaghetti with meatballs
Black beans and rice with a fried egg on top
Chili dogs with onion rings on the side


----------



## 4meandthem (Apr 1, 2012)

Ploy (buckwheat pancakes) and molassas is the only way i have had them. The honey is probabaly better.


----------



## CWS4322 (Apr 1, 2012)

CraigC said:


> Maryland style steamed blue crab and beer
> Crawfish boil and beer
> BBQ and beer
> Hotdogs and beer
> ...


Do I detect a theme here?


----------



## taxlady (Apr 1, 2012)

4meandthem said:


> Ploy (buckwheat pancakes) and molassas is the only way i have had them. The honey is probabaly better.



I like them made into round crepes and then rolled around apple sauce or jam.


----------



## TATTRAT (Apr 1, 2012)

CraigC said:


> Maryland style steamed blue crab and beer
> Crawfish boil and beer
> BBQ and beer
> Hotdogs and beer
> ...



I love everything about this post!


----------



## Mel! (Apr 2, 2012)

*Bread with butter.* Bread is just not the same, if it doesnt have butter on it, as it had all through my childhood. My boyfriend on the other hand grew up in a different country, and does not care if there is no butter with the bread.


----------



## taxlady (Apr 2, 2012)

Strawberry jam on over ripe Brie or Camembert.


----------



## Rocklobster (Apr 2, 2012)

Mel! said:


> *Bread with butter.* Bread is just not the same, if it doesnt have butter on it, as it had all through my childhood. My boyfriend on the other hand grew up in a different country, and does not care if there is no butter with the bread.


I have to have butter on high top, soft dinner rolls, but European crusty style bread is fine without it. But then again, I usually have crusty breatd with some kind of cheese, so, it is the same thing, really....


----------



## Addie (Apr 2, 2012)

Mel! said:


> *Bread with butter.* Bread is just not the same, if it doesnt have butter on it, as it had all through my childhood. My boyfriend on the other hand grew up in a different country, and does not care if there is no butter with the bread.


 
It is almost just one word. Breadandbutter.


----------



## taxlady (Apr 2, 2012)

I adore good bread with butter.

But, crusty bread dipped in olive oil & balsamic vinegar is really yummy too.


----------



## LPBeier (Apr 2, 2012)

I like butter on very soft fresh bread, but I am equally fond of nice cold hard butter topped (not spread or they will break) on saltine crackers!

Another is a hamburger and a rootbeer - I think it is and A&W thing but it has expanded to every burger anywhere!


----------



## Addie (Apr 2, 2012)

LPBeier said:


> I like butter on very soft fresh bread, but I am equally fond of nice cold hard butter topped (not spread or they will break) on saltine crackers!
> 
> Another is a hamburger and a rootbeer - I think it is and A&W thing but it has expanded to every burger anywhere!


 
I like soft butter on one saltine and PB on the other to sandwich together. 

Root beer and vanilla ice cream.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Apr 2, 2012)

Bacon wrapped beef
Bacon wrapped chicken
Bacon wrapped pork loin
Bacon wrapped jalepenos
Bacon wrapped bacon


----------



## Rocklobster (Apr 2, 2012)

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> Bacon wrapped beef
> Bacon wrapped chicken
> Bacon wrapped pork loin
> Bacon wrapped jalepenos
> Bacon wrapped bacon


Bacon wrapped scollops
Bacon wrapped smoked mussels
Bacon wrapped water chesnuts
Bacon wrapped pineapple chunks


----------



## justplainbill (Apr 2, 2012)

Leaf lard and wheat flour.


----------



## CWS4322 (Apr 4, 2012)

LPBeier said:


> I am equally fond of nice cold hard butter topped (not spread or they will break) on saltine crackers!!


One of my weaknesses!


----------



## danbuter (Apr 8, 2012)

If I'm having steak, I want potatoes and probably corn.

Burger and fries.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Apr 8, 2012)

Addie,

We used to call the ROOT BEER FLOATS ... 

Kind regards. 
Margi.


----------



## Addie (Apr 8, 2012)

Margi Cintrano said:


> Addie,
> 
> We used to call the ROOT BEER FLOATS ...
> 
> ...


 
Every month on my grocery list is a large bottle of root beer and Hoods Vanilla ice cream. YUM!


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Apr 8, 2012)

There is a shop called Taste of America in Madrid ( which was started by a couple, expats from the USA ) and they carry root beer ... Have not had a root beer float in ages !  

Margi.


----------



## 4meandthem (Apr 8, 2012)

Smoked salmon and a bagel with cream cheese. (Eating one now)


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Apr 8, 2012)

4 Meandthem, Happy Easter, 

After Easter lunch ? 

Wow ... You do have quite an appetite ...

Great food pair ...

Thanks for telling us, it is almost time for a snack ... ha ha 

Margi.


----------



## 4meandthem (Apr 8, 2012)

Happy Easter Margi!


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Apr 8, 2012)

Thanks 4 Meandthem.

M.C.


----------

